

Ask HK: Resume writing/editing services: Which one do you suggest? - soulbadguy

Hey guys, in the process of refreshing my resume and wondering if i should go with a professional service. Anybody want to share their experiences with such service ?
======
dboles99
academicediting.us or editing@academicediting.us

Just email them your paper and they'll get you back a quotation pretty quick.

I asked them to do mine and they did a great job, its an academic editing
company, but they did a really good job on mine.

